# Компьютерные технологии > Игры (games) > Общие вопросы >  Как запустить игру?

## malec1968

Подскажите с помощью какой программы запустить игру Time Shift  [скачал с торрента]

----------


## IMPERIAL

В каком это смысле - с помощью *какой программы* запустить игру? Что конкретно не выходит?

----------


## votalif

через прокси

----------


## IMPERIAL

> через прокси


И при чем тут прокси?

----------

